# Ldap + kde

## gexcite

Witam,

Mam dość niecodzienny, jak mi się zdaje problem. Postanowiłem dwa komputery "przeprowadzić" na LDAP. Najpierw zrobiłem sobie testy na virtualbox'ie. Wszystko działa wyśmienicie. Więc zabrałem się za przenosiny na realnych systemach. Generalnie się udało, wszystko działa, z jednym małym ale.

Aby dało się uruchomić KDE, muszę mieć użytkownika w /etc/passwd. Oczywiście jest on również w katalogu LDAP, autentykacja z LDAP działa i wszystko jest ok. Jedynie to jest problemem, że muszę mieć usera w lokalnym pliku passwd. Jak go tam nie ma, to logowanie przechodzi normalnie (KDM) i uruchamianie utyka w połowie.

Jak dodam nowego użytkownika do do LDAP, przygotuję pusty katalog domowy, to KDE rusza, ale po chwili zaczyna kompletnie zamulać. Pomaga tylko restart XDM. Ale teraz już KDE nie startuje - utyka w połowie uruchamiania. Wystarczy, że teraz nawet ręcznie dopiszę tego nowego usera do /et/passwd i od tego momentu KDE rusza z kopyta.

Jeśli ktoś z Was ma jakieś pomysły, co i gdzie można pogrzebać, to będę wdzięczny za każdą sugestię.

Moje emerge --info gdyby było potrzebne:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.5-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## mirekm

Sprawdź sobie zawartość plików:

/etc/ldap.conf

/etc/openldap/ldap.conf

/etc/nsswitch.conf

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

We wszystkich tych plikach musisz mieć zrobione zmiany, żeby poprawnie uzywać ldap.

Kiedy wszystko jest ok, to polecenie:

getent passwd

i

getent group

powinny ci wyświetlić listę uzytkowników i listę grup zarówno z plików (group i passwd) jak również z ldap.

----------

## gexcite

Tam jest wszystko OK. Zawartość dysku przeniesiona na virtualboxa (z dokompilowaniem potrzebnych sterowników) działa zgodnie z założeniami. W plikach systemowych żadnych userów, wszyscy na LDAP i działa. Na fizycznym kompie nie. Na drugim bliźniaczym kompie działa. Różnią się tylko tym, że ten felerny ma grafikę nvidia, a ten na którym działa ma integrę intela i tu chyba jest pies pogrzebany.

----------

## mirekm

Nie bardzo wiem co mam Ci napisać. Jest to dziwne. Ja jakiś czas temu walczyłem z ldapem i wszystko było fajnie, do czasu, aż doszedł problem z pracą bez serwera ldap, tzn z laptopem poza siecią rodzimą. Kombinowałem jakiś czas z takimi wynalazkami jak pam_ccred itp. Nawet to działało, ale strasznie z tym było dużo zabawy.

Potem pojawił się sssd, jeden spójny system ściągania bazy grup i userów z ldapa, połączony z zapamiętywaniem haseł userów logujących się na danej maszynie.

Przy braku dostępu do ldapa działa w sposób niezauważalny dla użytkownika. 

Może spróbuj na stacjach klienckich zainstalować sobie sssd i zobacza jak to się bedzie zachowywać.

----------

## gexcite

Dzięki za sugestię. Będę musiał na to rzucić okiem.

Z tego co do tej pory zauważyłem, to faktycznie wina leży po stronie softu nvidii. Okazuje się, że jak system pracuje na opengl od nvidii to występuje ten problem. Jak przełączę na opengl z xorg-x11 to wszystko działa normalnie. Wygląda na to, że opengl od nvidii nie respektuje mechanizmu systemowego i sam sobie grzebie w pliku /etc/passwd. Sprawdza sobie ustawienia sterownika w katalogu domowym usera, a żeby wiedzieć gdzie jest ten katalog, sięga do /etc/passwd zamiast skorzystać z mechanizmów systemowych.

W każdym razie przełączenie systemu na opengl xorg-x11 częściowo rozwiązuje problem.

----------

